# [SOLVED] Transferring file from iPhone to desktop without Internet



## Ray J (Feb 12, 2013)

I am trying to get the Internet working on my computer. I have a d-link USB adapter but I cannot find the disc that came with it when I bought it (a few years ago) and I need to reinstall the drivers. I found the drivers online and downloaded em with an app on my phone. I'm just wondering if there is a way that I can transfer the zip file to my computer somehow maybe with an app or some other way. 

I used to have a program on my computer that would've done it but I didn't think to save it before I had reinstalled windows.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Transferring file from iPhone to desktop without Internet*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You can only move these files unless the device is jailbroken and still then you'll need internet to install the app.


----------



## Ray J (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Transferring file from iPhone to desktop without Internet*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> You can only move these files unless the device is jailbroken and still then you'll need internet to install the app.


I see what you're saying. Thanks anyway I guess I'll just have to wait until tomorrow and use my friends computer to put the file on a USB


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Transferring file from iPhone to desktop without Internet*

Programs like iExplorer will let you browse some of the file system on your iPhone over USB without it being Jailbroken and then copy the files to your desktop. Being able to access that zip file is just a matter of where it is saved.

However, what Masterchief is saying is that your computer needs internet access first in order to install the programs... or you need to download the program from another computer and put it on a USB drive. Which in that case you could just put the drivers you need on the USB.

Depending on where the files are downloaded on your phone, they could possibly sync with iTunes (for example if they are stored in your documents folder).


----------



## Ray J (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Transferring file from iPhone to desktop without Internet*



MartyF81 said:


> Programs like iExplorer will let you browse some of the file system on your iPhone over USB without it being Jailbroken and then copy the files to your desktop. Being able to access that zip file is just a matter of where it is saved.
> 
> However, what Masterchief is saying is that your computer needs internet access first in order to install the programs... or you need to download the program from another computer and put it on a USB drive. Which in that case you could just put the drivers you need on the USB.
> 
> Depending on where the files are downloaded on your phone, they could possibly sync with iTunes (for example if they are stored in your documents folder).


That's what I figured but wasn't sure if maybe there was an app that would somehow let me view the file on my computer. All I can access is pictures by default so I guess I'll wait until tomorrow. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No problem!


----------

